
Steve Wozniak Destroys Apple in Less Than 2 Minutes - mslupski1
https://medium.com/@mslupski1/steve-wozniak-destroys-apple-in-less-than-2-minutes-dd5e71229a60
======
fancyfacebook
I live right next to a major google office and meet lots of web developers
that are supposedly top tier who work there.

Every single of them uses ublock origin and specifically makes sure they are
blocking google analytics and other trackers that some of them have worked on.

Something is fundamentally broken in tech when this is the status quo.
Something needs to change. Bigly.

~~~
loceng
It's charging a reasonable amount for what service/product is provided, and
not attempting to capture as much value as possible from people/society.

This is from greed and perhaps ignorance of how our individual decisions
impact everything around us, a lack of empathy needs to exist here too; it's
difficult to collapse or change existing systems as they hire people to fill
specific roles that have specific responsibilities.

What's going on with Trump is hopefully at one end of the pendulum in a yin-
yang cycle, and hopefully will soon quickly swing the other way - it could
still have momentum and be swinging towards a horrendous global war however.

The bullies who took over North America from the natives, now other bullies
trying to take/takeover North America again - primarily because people here
are causing suffering and not sharing efficiently; replace "North America"
with any continent or geopolitical name (or organization), and each is at a
different stage/side of the cycle, being either a victim or the persecutor;
some are self-aware enough and free from this cycle, though still impacted by
the status quo.

I wish we could all just be adults, heal and help others heal from the past
wounds which will lead to the childish behaviour of taking it out on others
going away. The ego mind is a powerful coping mechanism that leads to these
various degrees of insanity, greed, and scarcity thinking.

We heal through community, community is greatly lacking around the world.
Leading community is a skill that everyone can develop - community starts with
you. This construct or framework or path isn't very well defined or practiced
- likely in part because there are so many people with deep wounds that it's a
scary minefield to attempt to build deep connection with many people.

------
Meph504
Clickbait title, no matter the content is still unacceptable.

"After watching a few too many videos from Ted Nelson’s YouTube channel, I
found the gem that I clickbaited you with in the title"

~~~
stuntkite
Yeah, this thing reads like it was written by a drunk teenager. The Woz vid
was pretty good, but I always enjoy hearing Woz talk.

~~~
9935c101ab17a66
Hahaha, yah it swings from a weird history lesson to a vague critique of apple
to a tepid, specious criticism of "big tech" in general.

Edit: and it's no surprise it was submitted by its author.

